
Latest Firefox update massively improves Adblock Plus memory usage - r721
https://adblockplus.org/blog/latest-firefox-update-massively-improves-adblock-plus-memory-usage
======
r721
Relevant:

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77999](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77999)

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=988266](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=988266)

